# Dragon Pharma & Jintani Labs ?



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 14, 2015)

I know these international sources dragon Pharma and Jintani labs aren't popular on here (understandably) but has anyone ever used them personally and how were they? Was there a hormone in the oil?

I'm asking for an old buddy of mine who hit me up asking about his gear he just got internationally...
(I'm familiar with the source he acquired these but I've never used and I only use there orals now from time to time with good success)


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 14, 2015)

Haven't used them, but then again I try to only use my own stuff as then I know generally what is in them.

What is his reasons for questioning the gear?  Is it something that he can get bloods on to show if it is what it is supposed to be?  

Reason I ask is that IMO getting other peoples take on the source is not always a fool-proof answer.  Larger sources tend to have gear that varies from great gear to bunk garbage...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 14, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Haven't used them, but then again I try to only use my own stuff as then I know generally what is in them.
> 
> What is his reasons for questioning the gear?  Is it something that he can get bloods on to show if it is what it is supposed to be?
> 
> Reason I ask is that IMO getting other peoples take on the source is not always a fool-proof answer.  Larger sources tend to have gear that varies from great gear to bunk garbage...




well he hasn't placed the order for it yet...He has several other international UGL options to choose but unsure which one will be the best choice. I've personally used Geneza with success, organon kirachi sust and balkan pharma with sucess but never these labs I was just hoping to here something good but I doubt it...

 I would help him out with my own domestic home brew source but I don't have direct access to order whenever I please i go through my own connect and must wait for him to place a new order which right now will take a while.


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 15, 2015)

Personally I have never used  jintani labs, but I do have a friend that has used the Dragon Pharma cyp.  He said it was spot on and quality gear. He also talks about how cheap he can get it. That's about all I know.


----------



## Big O (Aug 27, 2015)

I like dragon pharma. But I've been using pro labs now


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2015)

Big O said:


> I like dragon pharma. But I've been using pro labs now



Pro labs eh? And from where? Wfn?


----------



## Big O (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not sure where Pro labs are from. My buddy is on a bodybuilding forum that you have to get invited too and he gets it threw that. I like pro labs. They come in 20ml bottles.


----------



## Big O (Aug 27, 2015)

What is wfn?


----------



## Big O (Aug 27, 2015)

I actually have a couple dragon pharma bottles. Sust 350


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2015)

Big O said:


> I'm not sure where Pro labs are from. My buddy is on a bodybuilding forum that you have to get invited too and he gets it threw that. I like pro labs. They come in 20ml bottles.



hmmm only pro labs ive seen were in 10 ml vials


wfn is a superstore that use to carry pro labs.... but recently dropped it all together...


----------



## Big O (Aug 27, 2015)

I see. I think it's somewhere in the U.S.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2015)

yup i believe it is.... but never saw 20ml vials... odd to me....


----------



## Big O (Aug 27, 2015)

Yea I get the cyp and decca 20 ml bottles


----------

